# 1963 Paramount.



## RRH48 (Dec 25, 2020)

My 1963 Paramount. With the exception of the Brooks saddle and tires, I believe it’s all original. Thoughts or observations?


----------



## juvela (Dec 25, 2020)

-----

Congratulations and a most handsome example indeed!   

Some of the fittings are clearly later than date given.

For 1963 original rear mech would have been Campag Gran Sport rather than Campag Nuovo Gran Sport.

The front mech appears it may be the correct model Record with a housing stop. 

Chainset would have been most likely a Stronglight Competition cottered steel rather than the present Campag Gran Sport.   Alternately, it could have been a Campagnolo Record model.  The Campag Gran Sport chainset presently mounted launched about fifteen years later than stated date for the cycle. 

The Cinelli model 1/A handlebar stem with the double allen did not exist in 1963.  Likely machine would have come through with a Titan steel stem and bar set from Belgium.

The cycle's Campagnolo Nuovo Tipo hubs did not exist in 1963. They launched about five years later.  Likely cycle would have come with Campagnolo Record model hubs.

From what can be seen of the bicycle's Weinmann centrepull brake calipers they are too late for a 1963 date.  Correct ones would look like this -









The bicycle's Weinmann brake levers which exhibit relieving did not exist in 1963.  Originals would have been unrelieved.

Unable to see pedals well enough in photo provided to determine model. Since chainset and rear mech are NGS pedals _may_ be NGS also. NGS did not exist in 1963. If cycle's original pedals were Campag they would have been Record model.

Nothing at all wrong with any of the fittings worn by the bicycle.  They are all fine stuff.

If you are going for period correct you would want to change out some of them...

-----


----------



## RRH48 (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you for your insight and knowledge, it’s much appreciated.


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m no expert but it looks a lot like my 73 paramount. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Dec 25, 2020)

Kramai88 said:


> I’m no expert but it looks a lot like my 73 paramount.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




-----

Fine observation!

Suspect we shall learn that frame later than originally thought.


-----


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 25, 2020)

Very nice Paramount. I have to agree, it is a later model. 

Bob Huffords lightweight data scans ............  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Cover.htm


----------



## RRH48 (Dec 25, 2020)

The serial number on this bike is P95


----------



## PfishB (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice.  My '63 is ser. P39,  made not long before yours.  As far as I know the drive train is original, I had to track down the stem and handlebars and that was a pain.  I have the correct button-release brake levers but haven't replaced the 1st gen versions with those yet.  Lazy...  I did take the trouble to get a provenance report from Waterford, if for nothing else but to have a doc with Richard Schwinn's signature.


----------



## RRH48 (Dec 26, 2020)

Great looking Paramount! Thanks for the info. Curious what your drive train components are, apparently some of mine are newer than the bike.


----------



## PfishB (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks!  I was looking for years before I stumbled across one at a reasonable price - and chrome no less. Yours is a looker as is and it would be great to see it when you're done with it, whichever direction you go.   As for mine, the full drive train is early gen Campag Record, that was all on the bike when I got it and research indicates it was original, being custom orders no doubt there are variations out there.  The crank is 151 BCD, later Campy went to 144.  Here are closeups of the bits:


----------



## PfishB (Dec 26, 2020)

Also, per Juvela above, early Vainqueur 999 brake caliper.  The lettering should be red but I didn't realize it when I refurbished them - one day I'll correct that but ... Lazy.


----------



## juvela (Dec 26, 2020)

PfishB said:


> Also, per Juvela above, early Vainqueur 999 brake caliper.  The lettering should be red but I didn't realize it when I refurbished them - one day I'll correct that but ... Lazy.
> View attachment 1326603




-----

Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful example!

Good of you to post those additional detail images to show what the OEM kitting looked like in 1963.

Can see your bicycle has the Titan stem/bar set and the Record rear gear mech.

Nominal accepted launch date for the Record rear gear mech is December 1963 so it is slightly surprising to see one on a 1963 model year bicycle.  All the better.    


-----


----------



## RRH48 (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you for all your help, appreciate it. You have a beautiful ride.


----------



## PfishB (Dec 26, 2020)

No worries RRH48, glad to offer any useful info.  Juvela, the provenance report confirms mfg of November and December but doesn't specify all components.  With the build window in mind and that the bike may not have shipped until January/February I've gone with the assumption it's factory.  Still also possible this was swapped in for GS.   Either way I won't complain.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 26, 2020)

Here is a 1967 Schwinn Paramount.
E737 = May (E) 1967 (7) 37th frame that month (37)


----------



## RRH48 (Dec 26, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Here is a 1967 Schwinn Paramount
> 
> View attachment 1326668
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2020)

PfishB said:


> I did take the trouble to get a provenance report from Waterford, if for nothing else but to have a doc with Richard Schwinn's signature.



I did the same thing, with my 1960 Road Racer.
I actually had all of the original paper work on the bike, but I sent for the provenance report, just to see how accurate it would be.
It came back spot on, with the information I already had, and also had the extra bonus of the Richard Schwinn signature, and the build date, of the frame and when it went to paint.


----------

